# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΕΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ, 1920–2010

## Ellinis

O κ.Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου μου ζήτησε να παραθέσω τα παρακάτω, σχετικά με το τελευταίο dvd που ετοίμασε, με τίτλο : "ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΕΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ 1920 – 2010"

από τον ίδιο, η παρακάτω περιγραφή του περιεχόμενου:



> Η ενασχόλησή μου με την συγγραφή του βιβλίου μου «ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΑΙΩΝΑ 1900 – 2000», που δημοσιεύθηκε το 2007, (ίδε www.nafpigika.gr και για τους τρεις τόμους) με οδήγησε στην ανακάλυψη ότι πολύ έντυπο υλικό του αρχείου μου άρχιζε να φθείρεται λόγω χρόνου. Αυτό μου έκανε προφανές ότι παρόμοιο υλικό που ήταν στα χέρια άλλων συναδέλφων ναυπηγών και φορέων, εάν δεν είχε ήδη καταστραφεί, θα είχε την ίδια τύχη.
> 
> Έτσι μία περίοδος ναυπηγικής δραστηριότητας του περασμένου αιώνα στη χώρα μας, ιδιαίτερα έντονης για μία εικοσαετία περίπου μετά τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, με τα μέτρα της εποχής βεβαίως, θα ήταν καταδικασμένη στη λήθη.
> Η ραγδαία ανάπτυξη της ναυπηγικής επιστήμης και των υπολογιστικών μεθόδων, του μεγέθους και του τύπου των πλοίων, των μεθόδων κατασκευής κλπ μέσα στα τελευταία πενήντα και πλέον χρόνια δημιουργεί ένα «ναυπηγικό χάσμα» που οι νεότεροι επιστήμονες αγνοούν σήμερα τελείως.
> Εξ άλλου είναι παραδεκτόν από όλους ότι η ιστορία είναι αυτή που δημιουργεί τον πολιτισμό ενός λαού. 
> Με τις ανωτέρω σκέψεις απεφάσισα να καταγράψω ηλεκτρονικά αφΆ ενός μεν ότι υλικό υπήρχε ακόμα στα αρχεία του γραφείου μου αρχίζοντας από εκείνα του πατέρα μου Αλεξάνδρου Φιλίππου και συνεχίζοντας με αρχεία που ορισμένοι συνάδελφοι και μουσειακοί φορείς εξέφρασαν την επιθυμία να μου εμπιστευθούν.
> Η εργασία μου δεν επιζητεί τίτλους πληρότητας. Είναι προϊόν ερασιτεχνικής προσωπικής προσφοράς μου και ελπίζω να εύρει μιμητές στο μέλλον.
> 
> Το περιεχόμενο της ψηφιακής καταγραφής συνοψίζεται σε 568 φακέλους με 2762 αρχεία, ολικού μεγέθους 5,5 GB και περιέχει τα συγκεντρωτικά κεφάλαια «ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΕΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ (Ι) & (ΙΙ) και τα θεματικά «ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ» και «ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ».
> ...


και το εξώφυλλο του dvd, με φωτογραφία του Κυκλάδες της Ατμοπλοϊας Ι. Τόγια.

cover1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το προμηθεύτηκα από τ πωλητήριο του Ναυτικού Μουσείου. Όντως είναι ένας θησαυρός.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

:Cool:  Just to be on the right side the author's credentials are:
CONSTANTINE A. PHILIPPOU B.Sc.
Naval Architect & Mechanical Engineer

----------

